# Prey Poodles



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I have two lots, composing approximately 1 acre, both fenced. This MAY sound like a wonderful place for an 8lb toy poodle to run around and play. In fact, if you were placing a dog that needed a home, you might think how wonderful that would be for the health of the dog, right? Well, the big questions would be; are there any prey birds in the area?

My poor little toy poodle has been nearly grabbed by a red tail hawk twice now. Usually, I have to chain her, close to the house, and cannot even let her out after dark unchained...........because, then...........there are owls! The last time the hawk tried to grab her, I was in the yard with her trying to allow her a little free run, but she had run a distance from me. I ran toward them both screaming and waving my hands in the air.

My SIL's poodle was killed by an owl!

Here is what I have seen twice:











So, as a result, as soon as the whether breaks, we are going to build a completely enclosed area, including a top (sort of like a huge cage) and installing a dog door to this area, for daily potty breaks. I am also hoping to place some sort of mulch, etc., that would help to keep both dogs clean, when there is bad whether; ie, no mud.

As I plan on adding a spoo puppy, this would be for three dogs. And, although two don't need the protection, one does.

I only mention this because I want everyone to be aware that prey birds can and do grab small dogs. I have researched this a bit in the last year, and feel free to do the same. Whether true or not, I even found a few statements where people claimed that the birds in their area were so aggressive, they would even try to get a dog on the end of a leash!

Please, if not already aware of this risk, take heed. If anyone has any other suggestions for the building of our dog-safe structure, please feel free to offer them.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow, that sounds horrible. I am familiar with the coyote, etc., going after small dogs, but this is something I wouldn't have thought about.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

When I was at the vet with another dog someone told me about a hawk grabbing on of their german shepard pups when they was supervised outside, it was 5-6 weeks old.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Yep; and when I said I had "seen that twice", I only meant it has tried twice. I see the bird almost daily! There, of course, are a pair nesting somewhere nearby. There are also a few smaller hawks that I don't "think" would try. The owls here are HUGE, and I rarely ever see them. I have and I know that they are out there, they just hide really well. And, they are much larger than the hawk, in wingspan.

I guess, some of you, likely even have eagles around? I don't.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

A friend of mine on the Canadian Prairies has Eagles nesting locally. The Bald ones, she says, are not so dangerous for small animals. Golden Eagles tho, will quickly go after any smaller animals.


----------



## lmperez (Sep 7, 2011)

I have yorkies and live in the city and a hawk tried to grab them but I had just opened the door as it swooped down and they ran in. We have since put up a small enclosed area with a dog door from the house. Still looking at ways to improve it though. My vet told me of a story of a yorkie in our neighborhood that was picked up by a hawk and then they saw it struggle and fall from the sky (yorkie) at that time they were still looking to find it, unfortunately I don't know the outcome. So yes it happens more than people realize!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

*Poodle dropped from sky*

It's raining dogs: Poodle dropped onto care home | CTV British Columbia


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Good idea, because you just never know. If birds of prey aren't the norm where you live, you may not think this is necessary. But, small pets ARE taken by these birds! 
At out cabin in Northern MN, I had to be diligent with my Yorkies as they loved to patrol the shoreline. We have a nesting pair of Bald Eagles, and one or two juveniles residing on our lake, year around. Three years or four years ago, someones garage was damaged in a storm, so they had to rebuild. In order to do that a huge pine had to come down, and they had to get permission to do that because there was a huge Eagles nest in it. When they took it down they were all kind of excited to see what it looked like up close, and were shocked to pull out 11 collars! I never heard if they looked up tags or not, I don't personally know these people. But man that really scared me! I do hear first hand stories of pets being taken or attempted to be taken. One acquaintance of mine has a small mixed breed with one eye because of an attack of an Eagle. 
A few years ago a huge number of owls moved into our area because the mice population was down in Canada I believe. I could be wrong where they were coming from, but boy lots of pets were being taken then, stories in the news paper all the time!

So yes, its better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I have to keep all my smaller pets under cover, those hawks will take a chicken from right in front of me. 

My small dogs are only allowed to go outside in the covered carport unless I am right there with them. 

I have seen one actually land on the gate to my covered/fenced in car port while my daughter and I and two dogs were sitting there. Brazen little devil.

My poodle has learned to run to me when I yell 'Poodle-Hawk!'


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

That is terrifying, but we have similar stories here as well! usually our accidents are with coyotes, but we certainly have terrible birds as well. I'm glad this thread was brought up. it happens!


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

Birds of prey can be frightening, they do what they do quickly and efficiently. Loud noises can deter them, being a barking dog, even loud hand clapping, or as you previously tried, screaming. Even still, there is no guarantee, especially if there is a nest near-by, that they won't be back. 

I have a friend with a similar situation and she found a unique solution. She ties a helium filled balloon to her dog's collar before she goes out each time. Sounds silly, I know, but the natural movement of the balloon is enough to confuse or disinterest the hawks and weighs practically nothing for the dog.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Now, that is an idea I had not thought of---LOL If I feel my Mina really needs to run, I think that might work for her. She never seems to pay any attention to what is above her--no "eyes to the sky" for her. She would do fine with the balloon.

I read a lot about deterring them. Bright clothing, things that are reflective in the yard, and that is one of the reasons she is sporting some very worn off bright pink dye. What I have read is that any way you can make your dog look like something that they don't associate with "food" helps a lot.

So, for anyone who thinks dressing your little dogs up is just plain silly; there are a few rational reasons for doing it. Prey birds do see in color and have unbelievably good eyesight.

And, you are all right; they are lightening fast!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Then again, we can only go so far, I guess.....LOL


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

Ladywolfe, that picture is hilarious! I can't even imagine a poor toy poodle running around the yard and clanking with every step in that get-up! :clap:


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Ladywolfe said:


> I only mention this because I want everyone to be aware that prey birds can and do grab small dogs. I have researched this a bit in the last year, and feel free to do the same. Whether true or not, I even found a few statements where people claimed that the birds in their area were so aggressive, they would even try to get a dog on the end of a leash!


This is very true. I'm a British Columbia Canadian who lived in Vancouver & Victoria. It's very common for Eagles, Hawks & Owls to carry off small dogs. There are many incidences in which owners were forced to engage in tug of war with the BOP to save their tethered animal.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

this is sooo scary.... 

Can anyone hazard a guess as to how heavy is too heavy for one of these birds? Would they carry away a 11lb mini, to be exact...?

When I take Sprout out to my parent's place in the country I put a flashing blue light on his harness, so it shines on his back... I do so hoping it would scare away any would-be BOP. My dad ties a bell to his cat for the same reason. Not sure how well either of these things works....

Its hard because it gets so dark so early up here in Canada in the winter. But I guess BOP are out during the day as well? I know bald eagles are out and about, but I don't think they would try to pick up a small dog.

I have heard of cats being picked up by birds as well. Our cat Gussie is 20lbs, hopefully his weight would deter one of those birds..

In any case, how horrifying! And wow, that's a crazy picture of the bird you were able to take. Very intimidating indeed!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

This has happened twice last year in BC that has made the news...likely it's happened a lot more that people didn't notice or didn't make the news (it was an 18 lb poodle in this story quoted below from http://news.nationalpost.com/2011/05/17/poodle-dropped-by-eagle-found-by-b-c-nursing-home/):

"VANCOUVER— She’s a vagabond toy poodle named May by SPCA staff after she fell out of the sky earlier this month and landed on the grounds of the Shorncliffe Nursing Home in Sechelt, B.C.

And how she came to be flying over the nursing home is explained by the deep talon marks in her back and sides, showing she was probably the unwilling passenger of a hungry eagle that had picked her up but eventually found her 18 pounds too much to hold.

May — her ribs broken and her body lacerated — was found by nursing staff on May 2 and delivered to the Sunshine Coast SPCA.

The fall injured her, says BC SPCA official Lorie Chortyk, but the whole unnerving ordeal likely saved her life."


----------



## BLKNBLU (Jan 27, 2012)

*poodle prey*

I live in town. Have never seen red tails or falcons til the last two years. I grew up here. The birds of prey are moving to town do to loss of habit. I have schipperkes, min pins and the 2 mini poodles. I know the birds can get the min pins and puppies. Not so sure about the poodles and schipperkes. I went from being able to leave dogs out for a couple hrs with out me, to having to sit and 'bird' watch. I wish they made something to use to scare them off. 
Jenn


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

We have that issue here to a lesser degree because there are plenty of rabbits and squirrels for them. Red tailed hawks must be prevalent around the country. I thought they were a West coast bird. We also have owls, huge beautiful white ones. And coyotes, which regularly snatch cats and occasionally small dogs. And raccoons which killed my chickens once (don't have them anymore). You shouldn't have to worry about your spoo, too big.

I am sorry you have to think about this. Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow...this is scary!! I know about coyotes, I have quite a large amount of them where I live and so I'm careful to keep my dogs inside at night. But hawks and owls? We do have both around here, but I think my dogs are too big...Trev is the smallest at 17 lbs and most of our hawks and owls are fairly small. (Like every other wild animal around here...the lack of water and therefore nutritious food stunts growth.) But it's good to know about so that when I have puppies or if I ever get a toy breed I can be more careful!! Scary scary scary...poor puppies who got taken.  I would be traumatized for life if I had to play tug-of-war with my baby and a hawk!!


----------

